# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  when looking at the poll to lift Mordred's ban

## snb

Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in [path]/poll.php on line 688


http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...oll-164-a.html

----------


## arlu1201

I have seen this too and have raised a request with the tech team.

----------

